# Former Specktra member coming back home



## aic (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi,

I was a member here about 10 years ago and then college and life took me away from most of my social media accounts. I tried very hard searching for my old account log in but I was unsuccessful so here I am saying hello


----------



## Dawn (Aug 6, 2019)

Ozee99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a member here about 10 years ago and then college and life took me away from most of my social media accounts. I tried very hard searching for my old account log in but I was unsuccessful so here I am saying hello


If you want to PM me with any ideas what your username might have been or any email you may have used, I can definitely search for it and see if I can merge the new account into the old (or vice versa if you like your new name). 
Welcome Back!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome back!


----------



## laarni (Aug 18, 2019)

Welcome back! I just got back here as well! Old member too but luckily I was able to retrieve my username hehe!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 19, 2019)

laarni said:


> Welcome back! I just got back here as well! Old member too but luckily I was able to retrieve my username hehe!



 Welcome back!


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 20, 2019)

finally i am back too! lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 20, 2019)

sassyinpink said:


> finally i am back too! lol



 Welcome back!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome back to all of our friends who have recently visited again!


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 23, 2019)

hey how do I like someone's message? lol i can't remember how to do it on a computer


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 23, 2019)

Click the "Like" button in the bottom right corner of someone's post.


----------

